# Websites Say Email is Invalid



## japine (Jun 27, 2011)

When applying for jobs on several different websites they all say the email address being used to register on the site is invalid or is not recognized. The email address is fine and is used to receive and send mail all the time. It is very frustrating because every single time that I am signing up to apply for a job on one of these websites it gives me this error. I am certain that I am typing it right, I use hotmail and I set up an identical email address on yahoo and still get the same error. Any idea what may be causing this issue and how I can correct it?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try another email address.

Are there any special characters in the email address prefix such as a period?

Some sites do not like abc*.*[email protected]_._com but will accept [email protected]_._com.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## japine (Jun 27, 2011)

When applying for jobs on several different websites they all say the email address being used to register on the site is invalid or is not recognized. The email address is fine and is used to receive and send mail all the time. It is very frustrating because every single time that I am signing up to apply for a job on one of these websites it gives me this error. I am certain that I am typing it right, I use hotmail and I set up an identical email address on yahoo and still get the same error. Any idea what may be causing this issue and how I can correct it?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dup thread deleted.

Please refrain from creating duplicate threads. Thank you.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## japine (Jun 27, 2011)

Are you serious? Yeah, there is a similar thread on here and there was no helpful answers on it either. Did you not read where I said I have tried multiple email addresses? No, there is no special characters in it that would cause the issue. It is a basic alpha-numeric email address. Don't bother answering me anyway...you are most unhelpful!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

japine said:


> Are you serious? Yeah, there is a similar thread on here and there was no helpful answers on it either. Did you not read where I said I have tried multiple email addresses? No, there is no special characters in it that would cause the issue. It is a basic alpha-numeric email address. Don't bother answering me anyway...you are most unhelpful!!!


I am sorry that you find me or others here to be unhelpful to you. I did read that you tried different email addresses, but I have no way of knowing the syntax used; hence the reason I asked about special characters. I myself had a similar issue a few months ago involving a period in the prefix of my email address.

As for the dup threads - yes, I am very serious. You created 2 threads 13 minutes apart, which I merged into this thread and are now quoted below. 

Please see post #1 & post #3. They appear identical to me .




japine said:


> When applying for jobs on several different websites they all say the email address being used to register on the site is invalid or is not recognized. The email address is fine and is used to receive and send mail all the time. It is very frustrating because every single time that I am signing up to apply for a job on one of these websites it gives me this error. I am certain that I am typing it right, I use hotmail and I set up an identical email address on yahoo and still get the same error. Any idea what may be causing this issue and how I can correct it?





japine said:


> When applying for jobs on several different websites they all say the email address being used to register on the site is invalid or is not recognized. The email address is fine and is used to receive and send mail all the time. It is very frustrating because every single time that I am signing up to apply for a job on one of these websites it gives me this error. I am certain that I am typing it right, I use hotmail and I set up an identical email address on yahoo and still get the same error. Any idea what may be causing this issue and how I can correct it?




Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

